# Good Haul



## NCHillbilly (Sep 17, 2017)

Me, my wife, and the wiener dog went out this morning for our weekly hike/let the the dog run through the woods and have fun/pick mushrooms walk. Got probably five or six pounds of lobster mushrooms, some indigo Lactarius, and a few granulated Suillus and birch boletes.


----------



## doublebarrel (Sep 18, 2017)

Nice! BB


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 18, 2017)

Man you done good ! Nice pictures too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2017)

Hillbillybro ... Them 2 on the bottom look like they might be not so good for ya! I ain't no mushroom expert ... But they look like if things aint movin and you eat those ... You going to be lookin for Imodium!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 19, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Hillbillybro ... Them 2 on the bottom look like they might be not so good for ya! I ain't no mushroom expert ... But they look like if things aint movin and you eat those ... You going to be lookin for Imodium!





Nope, those blue Lactarius are actually quite good. Ate 'em last night, and they were delicious.


----------



## GLS (Sep 19, 2017)

Those lobsters sure look good.  Do you find Lion's Mane as well?  Usually up in oaks.  Gil


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 19, 2017)

GLS said:


> Those lobsters sure look good.  Do you find Lion's Mane as well?  Usually up in oaks.  Gil



Yes, I find them sometimes. They're really good if they're not old enough to start turning sour.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2017)

I don`t know if lobster mushrooms grow down here, but those things look good.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 20, 2017)

They are good. Really good.


----------

